# Brown or bay roan?



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

What a cutie.. I'd call her bay roan. But the only way to know for sure is to test her.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

At this point in time with those pictures, and the crappy situation/health wise it really screws with coats. I would wait until her winter coat comes in then take and post some new pictures. That should give time for her coat to be healthier and winter is the best time to tell bays from browns.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry they are so blurry usually my blackberry takes pretty good pics but I think she ws moving some nd not giving me a nice still shot.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah. I would definitely wait and let her healthy coat come in to decide color. Her face looks so much like my colt's face. =)

Bay roans and brown roans can be tricky to choose between.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

I have some better shots of her today. Eating grass I'm gonna assume her first real taste of it lol pretty sure she likes it. Oh and she's leading perfectly in 2 days she had been unhandled since she was a week old when 6 wrestled her to put on that halter so shes pretty wild.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Bless her little heart .. I'm still going with bay roan, but wait for her fall coat .. it'll be here before you know it!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Is a bay roan the same as a red or strawberry roan, as that is what I would say, but I am always wrong & always fail the color test.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

ware .. it depends. I think when there used to be just "blue roan" and "red roan" .. bay fell into the red category. I always hated that because the legs, mane and tail were black. It's my fav! I think now they recognize blue, bay, brown, chestnut roan.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

texasgal said:


> ware .. it depends. I think when there used to be just "blue roan" and "red roan" .. bay fell into the red category. I always hated that because the legs, mane and tail were black. It's my fav! I think now they recognize blue, bay, brown, chestnut roan.


I would extend this to say that "blue" roan is also a term we should dump. Call it black roan like everything else :lol:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I agree .. because I've seen brown roans registered as blue. In fact, my new brown gelding is registered as blue roan .. but he "never roaned" ... Uh, yeah. He was never "blue" (black)


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

We, the people, can start this revolution. Let us, from this day forth, refer to horses by their actual colour, instead of the incorrect designations offered by antiquated registry bodies. Let our education be the catalyst that forces these associations to change their erroneous ways!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

LOL you might want to not bring the no blue roans up to the Hancock and Blue Valentine people lol


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Which is exactly who I bought my brown "blue roan" horse from!lol


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Who was the breeder? Most of the bigger breeders know their stuff?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I love the breeder .. but he and I joke about his obsession with registering babies when they are newborn. He misses a certain percent of them and has to pay to change their color. He knows he missed it on this colt.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

He did what my mare's breeders failed to do. Looked at the future possibility. My mare is registered sorrel and is grey. But I don't fault them. She didn't show grey signs till very late.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

I say Bay......have had quite a few roans in our breeding program.


----------



## Leemew (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry to be off topic, but it looks like she has an upside-down heart on her left side? It's an adorable spot!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

I think it looks like an upside down heart too.


----------



## vaverill (Aug 6, 2012)

If you go to AQHA facebook page on Fridays from 2-4 , they have a color specialist on to help answer questions.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

and 99.9% of the time she doesn't have a clue what she is talking about...


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

LOL I agree Nd and half the time she picks and chooses who she answers
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Hm .. this could be fun on a Friday afternoon ...


----------

